# Me: The New Guy



## trueaspirer (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi there. I'm Chaim Berlove, age 15. I have eight years of experience in Tang Soo Do, in which I hold a second degree blsck belt. As I said, I am new here, and am anxious to get started, meet people, learn things, and help other people learn things.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello, Chaim.  Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Chaim!  I'll see you around in the Korean arts section!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Chaim!  Enjoy and share!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 4, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to mt!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome, Chaim!  Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 11, 2006)

Wecome! Great people here.

John


----------



## matt.m (Jun 11, 2006)

Chaim, welcome and see you in the Korean arts part of the board.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chaim, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Chaim!


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, new myself, enjoy


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Chaim!


----------

